# William



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

Two weeks ago today my son Will was riding his motorbike through town when a young driver turned left in front of him. He has a fractured skull,a broken neck two broken wrists and a compound fracture of his leg. Added to that is the severe concussion and short term memory loss. I watch as he suffers the pain and the terrible cramps and we try our best to relieve the physical hurts and only God can help with the rest. 
My heart goes out to the young girl who has to live with this for the rest of her life. I can't imagine the emotional pain she must be suffering. 
So I ask my friends on KP to think of them both in their prayers and thank you very much. Bless you all


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Praying for all of you.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

said a prayer.


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you he's doing very well


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

So glad to hear he is doing well. Will continue to pray for him.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Marilyn, how is William doing?


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Sending you all love and hugs. You are in my thoughts. xx


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

You have it :sm24:


----------

